# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اخيرا   انا  في  السودان

## mosa2000

*من  ارض  المحنة  برسل  سلامي  حاملة  لكم  اشواقي وتحياتي  للجميع  حتى  نلتقي  بكم  الحمدلله لقد  وصلت  الديار  سالما
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حمدلله على السلامة يا صفوة
ان شاء تقضي ايام جميلة وسط الاهل والحبان
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

حمدلله على السلامة يا صفوة
ان شاء تقضي ايام جميلة وسط الاهل والحبان




ربنا سلمك  ويدك العافية  وان  شاء  الله  تكون  اجارة بين  الاهل  والاصحاب والاونلايناب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الف الف حمدلله على السلامة و البلد نورت ونهديك هدية الرجعة للبلد وللحبان 

جانا الخبر شايله النسيم

في الليل يوشوش في الخمائل

هش الزهر بكت الورود

وسالت مشاعر الناس جداول

رجع البلد

بعد السنين المرة

يادوب العيون سهرن هجد

ياحليله ما رجع البلد

وعيونا ما سهرن هجد

في عيونه شوق أنهد

لحبه للناس للوطن

ماغيرت ريدته السنين

ومابدل إحساسه الزمن

وشفنا المشاعر الحلوة

في ساحاتنا بالآمال مشن

إنت ما نسمه في الهجير

إنت ما راحة ضمير

إنت ما بهجة مشاعر

إنت ما رحلة عبير

إنت ماياك الأمير

كيف نسيبك تمشى تانى

و إنت نورت البلد

العذاب فارق طريقنا

والعيون سهرن هجد....
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف حمداً لله على السلامة يا حبيب وربنا يجعل اقامتك خير وبركة عليك وعلى كل الديار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على السلامة ياموسى
نورت البلد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*حمدا لله علي السلامة ايام سعيد بين الاهل والاحباب
                        	*

----------

